# [Aporte] Amplificador Crown Xls 5000



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola amigos buenos días
Espero no irrumpir en las reglas del foro
Me he topado con este amplificador en internet
El cual decidí armar y hacer
El amplificador es un crown xls 5000
De la línea yiroshi
La alimentación va desde +/- 40 VCC
Hasta los +/- 95vcc

Yo en las pruebas unse un transformador de +/-40v y 3 amperios
No hay calentamientos en estado de reposo
Inyectándole señal el sonido es limpio sin hum
No distorciona
Tiene buena presencia de bajo
Las pruebas fueron mininimas
Pero salieron. Satisfactorias
Cada driver entrega 2500w RMS
Sobre carga de 2 ohms
En modo puente puedes obtener 5000w en 8 ohms
Cada placa driver viene con 14 pares de transistores. ( 28 por canal )
Si se que es mucho y ya hay clase D

Bueno amigo les dejo aquí el Pdf
Del PCB en modo espejo y serigrafía y la etapa de potencia

Espero que vayamos completando la información ya que no poseo el diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2018)

Yiroshi fue miembro de nuestra comunidad, y creo que publicó ese amplificador en el Foro, pero NO lo encontré aún.

Si aparece el tema, sobre el Crown XLS 5000T, este tema será eliminado.


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola A todos,
Hace pocos años estaba habían estado trabajando en un distribuidor para un audio profesional, soy gerente de allí, todo documento técnico tienen, incluyen crown XLS 5000, pero ahora es necesario comprobar en mi disco duro antiguo..., todavía tiene o no, amplificador crown es muy caro, la marca de fábrica debajo de Harman.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Abr 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yiroshi fue miembro de nuestra comunidad, y creo que publicó ese amplificador en el Foro, pero NO lo encontré aún.
> Si aparece el tema, sobre el Crown XLS 5000T, este tema será eliminado.



Igual lo anduve buscando pero no lo veo en ningún lado, solo encuentro que yetros o modultronic hacen mención de éste amplificador, pero no subieron información al respecto, si mal no recuerdo Yiroshi solo publicó el super driver 1500w ( en stereo son 3000w )


----------



## josco (May 1, 2018)

Aqui en el foro no he visto los pdf de este crown solo vi que lo mencionaron y vi la imagen de la tarjeta, uno de los pdf que subiste yo lo vi en una pagina asiatica creo que thailandesa.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 1, 2018)

josco dijo:


> Aqui en el foro no he visto los pdf de este crown solo vi que lo mencionaron y vi la imagen de la tarjeta, uno de los pdf que subiste yo lo vi en una pagina asiatica creo que thailandesa.



Es correcto amigo 
Está en la página tailandesa.


----------



## aldemarar (May 1, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Es correcto amigo
> Está en la página tailandesa.


cual es la pagina tailandesa ? lo otro es que si el esquema de la 602 es el mismo del este xls5000 , y seria interesante convertir este esquema en un clase H


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2018)

aldemarar dijo:


> cual es la pagina tailandesa ? lo otro es que si el esquema de la 602 es el mismo del este xls5000 , y seria interesante convertir este esquema en un clase H


Esta es la página: Un-Sound
Y este es el tema específico Crown XLS 5000T


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 1, 2018)

Gracias fogonazo por la info, aún así no he dado con el diagrama 



aldemarar dijo:


> seria interesante convertir este esquema en un clase H



Si sería interesante, he visto en el foro el sistema de inyección con mosfets pero nunca los he armado  ya que se me complica el entendimiento, además no tengo pc para hacerle el sistema de inyectores, si alguien pudiera colaborar con el sistema de inyección se lo agradeceríamos mucho ( Quien sabe si funcione el arreglo de  inyectores así como esta el diseño )


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Ese amplificador no existe cómo original de Crown , sino una remade.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2018)

Lo que significa que también es un CLON modificado, en otras palabras,  entregará la potencia que dice en la página tailandesa ? Adjunto un vídeo de prueba


----------



## el prinsipe (May 2, 2018)

Sr. *Kurosaki Ichigo*

*L*a verda*D* me agrada su respuesta no has probado con mas  voltaje  a *V*er si tienes problemas  es*-*que  me interesa mucho este amplificador porque vengo trabajando en el durante mucho tiempo  , y no me he de*C*idido *A* armarlo porque aquí en Venezuela  la*S* pieza*S* cuestan muy caras,  pero  yo tengo este amplificador hasta simulado en *M*ultisi*M* 12 y asi  como esta originalmente me da mucha  distor*S*ión armónica  en el programa, la verdad  que me siento desilusionado con ese programa  , tuve que hacerle alguna modificaciones  para que funcione bien  a*H*ora usted me dice que *H*a*S*í funciona bien  amigos del foro les pido que trabajemos en este proyecto que vale la pena


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2018)

El vídeo lo dice, suena sin distorsión, ahora bien para el próximo sábado me llega un transformador de 70+70 Vcc y con ese haré la segunda prueba amigo.

Ahora como que lo tienes simulado eso quiere decir que tienes el diagrama, compartelo amigo para analizarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2018)

el prinsipe dijo:


> Sr. *Kurosaki Ichigo*
> 
> *L*a verda*D* me agrada su respuesta no has probado con mas  voltaje  a *V*er si tienes problemas  es*-*que  me interesa mucho este amplificador porque vengo trabajando en el durante mucho tiempo  , y no me he de*C*idido *A* armarlo porque aquí en Venezuela  la*S* pieza*S* cuestan muy caras,  pero  yo tengo este amplificador hasta simulado en *M*ultisi*M* 12 y asi  como esta originalmente me da mucha  distor*S*ión armónica  en el programa, la verdad  que me siento desilusionado con ese programa  , tuve que hacerle alguna modificaciones  para que funcione bien  a*H*ora usted me dice que *H*a*S*í funciona bien  amigos del foro les pido que trabajemos en este proyecto que vale la pena



¿ Y estás seguro de haber realizado el diagrama correctamente ? y además ¿ Que opinas sobre escribir correctamente ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Los amplificadores de la serie XLS de Crown -Harman  son éstos :

XLS DriveCore 2 Series | Crown Audio - Professional Power Amplifiers

Y éstos son los discontinuados :

Discontinued Products | Crown Audio - Professional Power Amplifiers


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los amplificadores de la serie XLS de Crown -Harman  son éstos :
> 
> XLS DriveCore 2 Series | Crown Audio - Professional Power Amplifiers
> 
> ...



Es verdad, no existe, ya lo anduve buscando, es un sobre nombre, pero es modificación, de la página Tailandesa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Si , sólo que tienen la manía de solamente publicar plaquetas sin diagramas . . .  pero al mismo tiempo viven de vender esos amplificadores o sus plaquetas o sus kits , con lo cual existe la remota posibilidad que lo publicado sea diferente a lo vendido , dónde han corregido el error


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 2, 2018)

Trataré de sacar el diagrama dosmetros 
Va a ser una tarea muy dificil
Pero quizá si lo saque bien 

Habría que comparar el amplificador crown XLS 2500


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Quizás sea casi el mismo con mas tensión y mas transistores . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , sólo que tienen la manía de solamente publicar plaquetas sin diagramas . . .  pero al mismo tiempo viven de vender esos amplificadores o sus plaquetas o sus kits , con lo cual existe la remota posibilidad que lo publicado sea diferente a lo vendido , dónde han corregido el error


Aquí ya exprese mi opinión al respecto, y cree un tema para aglutinar la información.



Fogonazo dijo:


> En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros *NO*. . . .  .
> 
> . . . . *Esquemas estos  bastante "Manoseados" últimamente por gente que quería comerciar con la información sobre los mismos*.. . . .


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 5, 2018)

Diagrama amplificador crown XLS 5000

Ahí les dejo el diagrama que hice a mano
Del driver crown XLS 5000
Espero que esté bien
Y no me haya saltado algún detalle
El diagrama se nos ara más fácil entender la tarjeta
Y creo que ese diagrama ya lo hemos visto . Solo que con algunos componentes más y valores de resistencias cambiados

Una cosa que note
Es que la ganancia del amplificador
Lleba una resistencia de 1k
Normalmente yo he visto que la ganancia es una residencia de 100k mínimo a


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2018)

Simulación del esquema de Kurosaki Ichigo y de otro similar que encontré en la WEB.

Los FogoDedos no se pudieron contener y retocaron la ganancia que me pareció "Absurda", también la resistencia de entrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

Con 3.400 mVp , se aguanta 1 kWatt con 0,14 THD


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí ya exprese mi opinión al respecto, y cree un tema para aglutinar la información.



bien cierto, gracias a Dios ya no hacen parte del foro quienes buscaban comercializar estos esquemas entre los usuarios.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (May 7, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Simulación del esquema de Kurosaki Ichigo y de otro similar que encontré en la WEB.
> 
> Los FogoDedos no se pudieron contener y retocaron la ganancia que me pareció "Absurda", también la resistencia de entrada.




Gracias por la simulación
Ahora viendo
En el espejo de corriente del par diferencial
En el primer BF423
Me olvidé de colocar una resistencia de 220 ohms, que va de emisor a + vcc

En otras palabras.
Cómo la ganancia no me gustaba
La de 1k
Le coloque primero una resistencia de 33k. Y woow. Sonido más fuerte
Claro
Pero no me gustó. Que a volumen cero
Se oiga el rizado de la fuente un poquito
En su lugar coloque una resistencia de 10k
El sonido limpio en todos los sentidos
Hasta en volumen cero

Por cierto fogonazo
No puedo ver la simulación 
Ni el circuito que usaste 
Ya que no tengo pc 
Podrías tomarle captura y mostrar una imagen 
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## jose monti (Jun 24, 2018)

encontré esta protección. que teóricamente es de este amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## el prinsipe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hola por favor pueden explicar como se usa ésto , hagan el aporte completo.


----------



## josco (Ago 3, 2018)

Se usa en la salida de amplificador para que el plop que hacen a veces en la salida no dañe las bocinas o para que tampoco se dañen en caso de corto en los transistores de salida del amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2018)

el prinsipe dijo:


> Hola por favor pueden explicar como se usa ésto , hagan el aporte completo.


Deben haber como 100 temas en el foro que explican que hace y para que sirve. Y deben haber otros tantos circuitos que se pueden usar o adaptar.
El buscador no muerde.


----------



## frincho (Jul 11, 2019)

¿Quisiera saber si puedo ponerle un voltaje bajó a la tarjeta driver y uno alto a los transistores de potencia? Espero que me entienda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> ¿Quisiera saber si puedo ponerle un voltaje bajó a la tarjeta driver y uno alto a los transistores de potencia? Espero que me entienda.


¿ Desde donde hasta donde consideras la tarjeta como driver ?


----------



## frincho (Jul 13, 2019)

Quiero ensayar con un transformador que tiene dos salida simétrica una con 35+-35 y la otra tiene 65+-65 y deseo ponerle los 35 ala tarjeta y los 65 a los colectores de los transistores de salida, haber que resultado da.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2019)

Y cual sería la ventaja de alimentarlo así ?  ?


----------



## frincho (Jul 15, 2019)

Pienso que evitaríamos riesgo de quemar los transistores derive y demás, sería bueno ensayar no le parece..!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2019)

frincho dijo:


> Pienso que evitaríamos riesgo de quemar los transistores derive y demás, sería bueno ensayar no le parece..!


*Nop*.
Si los transistores de excitación no trabajan con una tensión como la de los transistores de salida, no tendrán capacidad de acompañar a estos en su excursión de tensión para seguir la señal de audio

Hay amplificadores en que los driver´s pueden tener una tensión inferior a los transistores de salida pero este *NO *es el caso.
También existen casos en los que los driver´s requieren una tensión mayor que los transistores de salida.


----------



## el prinsipe (Jul 16, 2019)

Hola , he visto que en otros diagrama del mismo amplificador  la resistencia del par diferencial son de 100 Ohms las dos,  aquí veo que una es de 100 Ohms y la otra es de 220 Ohms , me puede aclarar esa duda, digo esto porque hay mucha gente mal intencionada.


----------



## amilkar (Jul 21, 2019)

fogonazo no tienes por ay el cd sofware y el manual del procesador digital sound barrier sb-dp-26


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2019)

el prinsipe dijo:


> Hola , he visto que en otros diagrama del mismo amplificador  la resistencia del par diferencial son de 100 Ohms las dos,  aquí veo que una es de 100 Ohms y la otra es de 220 Ohms ,


Tal ves sea un intento de corrección de tensión de salida. 


> me puede aclarar esa duda, digo esto porque *hay mucha gente mal intencionada*.


¿ Alguien en particular ?


amilkar dijo:


> fogonazo no tienes por ay el cd sofware y el manual del procesador digital sound barrier sb-dp-26


Nop.


----------



## amilkar (Jul 21, 2019)

fogonazo donde puedo conseguir informacion sobre como manejar este equipo  procesador digital sound barrier sb-dp-26 he buscado full en internet y nada que encuentro algo sobre este equipo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2019)

amilkar dijo:


> fogonazo donde puedo conseguir informacion sobre como manejar este equipo  procesador digital sound barrier sb-dp-26 he buscado full en internet y nada que encuentro algo sobre este equipo


Ni la mas remota idea


----------



## jhon130296 (Ago 10, 2019)

hola he armado la tarjeta  y suena muy bien ahora cambiare la resistencia de ganancia del amplificador/// , una consulta lo estoy probando con un foco en serie y enciende casi a un 80 % de su capacidad  (100w  es el  foco y de 220v)  ahora cuando mido la tensión con el multimetro  en la fuente dc de 80 voltios que tengo me mide  12 voltios en vez de medirme los 80 v  pero el amplificador suena perfectamente y no tiene distorcion se que no es normal a que se puede deber que no mida los 80 voltios dc algun transistor en fuga o algo asi pero se escucha estupendo ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2019)

jhon130296 dijo:


> hola he armado la tarjeta  y suena muy bien ahora cambiare la resistencia de ganancia del amplificador/// , una consulta lo estoy probando con un foco en serie y enciende casi a un 80 % de su capacidad  (100w  es el  foco y de 220v)  ahora cuando mido la tensión con el multimetro  en la fuente dc de 80 voltios que tengo me mide  12 voltios en vez de medirme los 80 v  pero el amplificador suena perfectamente y no tiene distorcion se que no es normal a que se puede deber que no mida los 80 voltios dc algun transistor en fuga o algo asi pero se escucha estupendo ???



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


¿ Leíste *este* tema ?, Si la lámpara se enciende casi a máximo puede que:
Estés intentando sacar mas potencia de lo que la lámpara permite
Tengas mal ajustada la corriente de reposo 
Alguna otra cosa MAL


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Ene 5, 2020)

Llego


jhon130296 dijo:


> hola he armado la tarjeta  y suena muy bien ahora cambiare la resistencia de ganancia del amplificador/// , una consulta lo estoy probando con un foco en serie y enciende casi a un 80 % de su capacidad  (100w  es el  foco y de 220v)  ahora cuando mido la tensión con el multimetro  en la fuente dc de 80 voltios que tengo me mide  12 voltios en vez de medirme los 80 v  pero el amplificador suena perfectamente y no tiene distorcion se que no es normal a que se puede deber que no mida los 80 voltios dc algun transistor en fuga o algo asi pero se escucha estupendo ???


 Llegó tarde aresponder
Pero  eso  ocurre
Por qué hay un offset de 200mili volts creo ( no recuerdo el valor )
Haciendo que  recaliente el semicíclo negativo de la etapa de potencia en estado de reposo 

Hay que  ajustar  las resistencias del par diferencial  en sus  emisores 
Una es de 100 ohms y la otra de 220 ohms 

Ambas  deverian  ser  de  100 ohms 
Oh 47 ohms  minimo..   
Ajustar la resistencia  de  fleedback de 1k  
Subirla  a 22 k  máximo


----------



## SA7AN (Ene 8, 2020)

Este amplificador es una expansión del Crown XLS602 de Yiroshi, que a su vez es un clon del Crown XLS602...
Con un par Darlington para manejar mas finales nada mas... he echo 4 pero usando los valores de componentes de la xls602 ya que esta tiene varios valores erroneos como mencionaron anteriormente una de las resistencias del par diferencial y tambien la de ganancia, aunque podria haber otras...


----------



## Pietro (Feb 25, 2021)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Llego
> 
> Llegó tarde aresponder
> Pero  eso  ocurre
> ...


Hola amigo tendrá el PCB de esta tarjeta ?


----------



## richard guilarte (Mar 12, 2021)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Igual lo anduve buscando pero no lo veo en ningún lado, solo encuentro que yetros o modultronic hacen mención de éste amplificador, pero no subieron información al respecto, si mal no recuerdo Yiroshi solo publicó el super driver 1500w ( en stereo son 3000w )




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2021



Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Trataré de sacar el diagrama dosmetros
> Va a ser una tarea muy dificil
> Pero quizá si lo saque bien
> 
> Habría que comparar el amplificador crown XLS 2500


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 14, 2021)

Pietro dijo:


> Hola amigo tendrá el PCB de esta tarjeta ?


como te podria decir que si la tengo 
pero ya no comparto pcb u.u  
pero si el diagrama


----------



## richard guilarte (Mar 16, 2021)

No tengo el pcb. pero creo que el de la crown xls602 es muy parecido.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 16, 2021)

El  que pide el amigo  es el  carvin b1500


----------



## clpkl (May 30, 2021)

Hola, una duda, cuál es la función de este condensador en serie con esta resistencia, circulado de azul en la figura? Gracias


----------



## Skynet09 (Oct 29, 2021)

Logré fabricarla con los valores de las misma xls5000 concordando con todos los errores mencionados en el post


----------



## mikee38 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hola, necesito armar un ampli para bajos, me podrian decir si este ampli es confiable, obviamente con los ajustes mencionados. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 9, 2022)

La gran mayoria de amplificadores de 50W (para tener buena potencia, pero puede ser menos) para arriba sirve.
Dependerá dónde lo quieras colocar o alguna configuracion en especial, pero si, si te sirve...

Otra cosa que importa es la caja o la impedancia y la cantidad de parlantes que quieras usar...


----------



## mikee38 (Mar 11, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> La gran mayoria de amplificadores de 50W (para tener buena potencia, pero puede ser menos) para arriba sirve.
> Dependerá dónde lo quieras colocar o alguna configuracion en especial, pero si, si te sirve...
> 
> Otra cosa que importa es la caja o la impedancia y la cantidad de parlantes que quieras usar...


Hola, gracias por tu repuesta, mi pregunta es si este circuito es de confiar , ya que veo que tiene muchas modificaciones para hacer, igualmente ya la estoy fabricando.
Todavía faltan algunos componentes a conseguir, subiré resultados al terminar. Saludos


----------



## mikee38 (Ago 26, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches, al final armé éste excelente amplificador, la verdad me encontre con muchas cosas a favor y en contra, pero al final con excelentes resultados, agradecido a Fogonozo siempre por sus consejos, alimentado con 70+-70.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 26, 2022)

Una reseña de los pro y contra, no vienen mal...

Y el armado te quedó...


----------



## richard guilarte (Ago 27, 2022)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Hola amigos buenos días
> Espero no irrumpir en las reglas del foro
> Me he topado con este amplificador en internet
> El cual decidí armar y hacer
> ...


Algunas personas deben revisar sus conceptos con este ampificador xls5000. con esa tension de +- 95 jamas llegara a 2500w por canal, ni que la usen en 2 ohmio. mucho menos 5000w en puente en 8 ohmios, solo en sueños..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2022)

richard guilarte dijo:


> Algunas personas deben revisar sus conceptos con este ampificador xls5000. con esa tension de +- 95 jamas llegara a 2500w por canal, ni que la usen en 2 ohmio. mucho menos 5000w en puente en 8 ohmios, solo en sueños..


!Dejen que sueñen y sejan felizes para sienpre con sus delirius , Jajajajajajajajjaa!
!Saludos!


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 27, 2022)

¿Qué potencia rms, real, entrega este amplificador, con esa tensión de alimentación? con 8 ohmios en puente.


----------

